# Modular Table Locks Together - 4x6 - matching hills



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Here are a few photos of a WIP. It is a 4x6, or 4x4, table consisting of 6 2x2 panels. The panels have a tongue and groove on each corner so they fit together. There are metal inserts at each corner to mount a bracket to lock the board together. No more tiles shifting around as you play. Once the board is locked together is is very stable on a table that is smaller than 4x6, like my dining room table in the pictures.

The tiles need drybrushed and then a light flock. They will match the hills shown.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you built this yourself? I use the modula boards and i get annoyed at the moving around and unclipping, this looks like a real solid set up. Are the boards double sided? They look good


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice... Mind if I borrow you ideas and use it for the battle boards that I will be making for the daughter eventually?


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Warpath said:


> Have you built this yourself? I use the modula boards and i get annoyed at the moving around and unclipping, this looks like a real solid set up. Are the boards double sided? They look good


The boards are not double sided. I figured the bottom would get abused a bit as I play and set it up.


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

4ST2zywoWQw


----------

